# female ferrets spayed



## mandiibabez (Feb 23, 2009)

they were done the day b4 i got them from the rescue centre, it is now day 3 and they are both very sleepy still, they come out of there cage go upstairs and sleep just coming down to use the toilet and eat. is this usuall? if so wen will they be feeling abit better? i dont know what they were like b4 they had the op so not sure what to expect? thankx


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

May be worht getting them checked over it wont hurt. They may need a few days to settle into there new surroundings . Try and get them to come to you a bit with some nice treats. Can you not contact the rescue to ask about there personalitys so you know you have some thing to compare with.


----------



## mandiibabez (Feb 23, 2009)

yea i mite ring them up, they arent shy with me they have no problem crawling on me and lickin me lol, they are also ok running around wen they do but its only 4 10 mins at a time if that then its back to bed for several hours. ill give them a few more days then take them the vets to make sure everythings ok...! befor these two i used to have kits and they were very playfull, but these are older and have had litters b4(thats all we know about them..they were sadly used as breeding machines b4 they were rescued) so maybe they just dont like playing as much??? o well thanku


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

They can differ from animal to animal and my mates is happy sleeping for quite alot of the time with odd visits for food, water and treats or doing what they have to do. Have you ever tried them on a lead maybe they need something more exciting but id wait till you feel there 100 % better. I love ferrets and there normally quite noisey little things. What colour are yours i like the old polecat colour and albinos.


----------



## mandiibabez (Feb 23, 2009)

ive got leads for them put dont want to put them on coz of there bellys, they still have stitches in.. it might be becoz there inside all the time but i dont want to risk infection with them crawling in mud outside. they will be in there out door hutch soon. i have a albino called malibu and a polecat called taqulia lol. du u have ferrets?


----------



## mandiibabez (Feb 23, 2009)

just incase ne1 wanted to know in the future, my ferrets have come to life no its day 5 and they seem bk to what a ferret shud be like.... im soo in love with them lol, ones asleepon my lap now as i type this  x


----------



## reggie-ronnie (Oct 10, 2009)

mandiibabez said:


> just incase ne1 wanted to know in the future, my ferrets have come to life no its day 5 and they seem bk to what a ferret shud be like.... im soo in love with them lol, ones asleepon my lap now as i type this  x


Just read all of your posts  , Nice to hear that they have perked up, i bet there already up to mischief haha.


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

Did you get your ferrets from Dookies ferret rescue by any chance?


----------



## mandiibabez (Feb 23, 2009)

im not sure what its called, its in wigan


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

yes thats dookies, i remember those ferrets coming in


----------

